# Well guys



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

Well guys, we can't beat the lakers 8v5 without our two best starting big men. Just imagine any other team in the league without their starting pf and c, do you think any of them would be doing nearly as well as we are? I think not. The suns have had a great season so far and I give them all the credit in the world for how they have played. IT would be a bad thing to lose to the 7th seed as the 2 seed, but seeing how we werent going to get past dallas or San Antionio in the Finals anyways, just gives our players more rest for next year.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

Phoenix in 7 guy.


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

we will see, but seeing how we cant make a shot if our life depended on it, and its only been dont like twice to come back to win in 7 games, I am not getting my hopes up too much.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

You can't use that excuse (Missing two big guys) because that is the roster you guys have had all year long and got the number #2 seed with that roster. It's too late to complain about injuries, nobody expected the Lakers to be up 3-1 they expected them to be down 1-3.


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

What kind of talk is that? The Suns played horribly, no one could hit a three, yet they only lost the game by 1! The series isn't over yet.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

THE MATRIX 31 said:


> Phoenix in 7 guy.



I thought I was the only one who thinks its possible.


The way the Suns played against the Lakers reassures me that they will win at Phoenix. But then
the real test will be wether they can win at L.A. or not. If they can get a win at L.A. then this is Phoenix's series.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

PhatDaddy3100 said:


> Well guys, we can't beat the lakers 8v5 without our two best starting big men.


Well, lucky for you the Suns are only playing 5v5 just like everyone else.

(What was the excuse last year again? "We're playing 4v5".....)


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i thought the suns played very well in the 2nd half of game 4. they weren't settling for jumpers with a hand in their face. they did a lot of switches on parker, nash created mismatches and hit the open shooters. but overall game 4 was a much better executed game, not as many quick shots were taken.

also, phoenix got a lot of 2nd chance opportunities. i think that really affected the momentum of the ball game.


----------



## jasonC (Aug 25, 2005)

The Suns can definitely beat the Lakers, whether they will or not is a completely different story. It seems to me that God or the universe doesnt want them to win or something, I mean Kobe hits a shot to send it into overtime with 0.7 on the clock and then he hits a shot while time expires to win the game. I mean c'mon how do you lose when youre up by 5 with like 12 seconds to go? I hope the Suns can pull it out because with Kobe all of a sudden playing team ball and them winning games people are going to say he deserved MVP instead of Nash and if the Lakers win this series its gonna be hard to dispute. Nash has Marion and Kobe has Odom and after that its pretty even, the Suns are not playing their brand of ball, only one game have they scored over 100. All Phoenix has to do is win three straight, something LA has just done to them, so just return the favor. I mean they beat the Lakers 7 straight times before the last meeting of the season where Nash and Bell sat out. If they lose the next game they are gonna look pathetic.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Well, lucky for you the Suns are only playing 5v5 just like everyone else.
> 
> (What was the excuse last year again? "We're playing 4v5".....)



how was that an excuse? we won. 

some just said with a team that so deep, you should beat us easily when 4 guys are doing anything and JJ being injured. and yes you made the point that there are 5 guys on the court at the same time, even if we just had 4 guys doing anything. point taken. you are correct.


clearly we can't go any further without Amare or KT. And for someone who said we were 2 seed without those 2 guys all yr. Um, no , Amare yes, KT we had almost all yr till what Jan or Feb?, when we gave up 98-100 pts. Without him we gave up 108 or so. He made a difference.


----------

